# Natural alternative to chemical paw tougheners



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

there was a discussion about this on the CleanRun list recently... (last few days).


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

RedDogs said:


> there was a discussion about this on the CleanRun list recently... (last few days).


Thanks, I checked it out and the suggestion is feeding Knox gelatin. 
Does anyone here use that?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Tannins are one of the ingredients in the commerical products. Tannins are naturally occuring in tea. So you might try holding a wet tea bag to the pads.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Just exercising on firm/rough ground should be enough. What makes you believe he needs to have tougher pads?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> Just exercising on firm/rough ground should be enough. What makes you believe he needs to have tougher pads?


We go for a 40 minute daily walks on city streets and when I increase the time by even as little as 20 additional minutes his pads are slightly abraded and his feet are tender for several days. He has very tender feet.


----------

